# What oil do you use in your ATV?



## Live Oak

The 20 hour break-in oil change is coming up on my Honda Foreman 500. I just can't justify paying between $3 and $6 a quart for 10W-40 oil which is what the manual calls for. I have a 55 gallon drum of John Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 that I plan on using for the oil change. Anyone see any problems with using this oil?


----------



## Durwood

My son is a certified Yamaha and Honda mechanic and here is what he has been told. The oil used in fourwheelers and motorcycles has a special additive for the friction on the clutch plate. He said the transmission and motor use the same oil. I think i said that right...

Dur


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *The 20 hour break-in oil change is coming up on my Honda Foreman 500. I just can't justify paying between $3 and $6 a quart for 10W-40 oil which is what the manual calls for. I have a 55 gallon drum of John Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 that I plan on using for the oil change. Anyone see any problems with using this oil? *


I can only assume that with 20 hours and break in oil being the object that is needed to be replaced that this is a new machine under warranty!!

Question!! Are you willing to void your warranty? And for what?? Less then 20 dollars?? And possibly incur degraded performance / damage that you are assuming that will not occur!!

By stepping over a dime to pick up a nickel you are conceding all recourse to the manufacture and there-by absolving them of any/and all responsibility in the event that warranty repairs are necessary!!

IMO that is pound foolish!!!


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> * I just can't justify paying between $3 and $6 a quart for 10W-40 oil which is what the manual calls for. *


Sorry I don't own one so I am no help with the original question. What got my attention what "$3 - $6 per quart". Last time I was at the store I didn't see any regular dino oil over $2. Must have really good oil down there by you 

OK I'll go back to my corner now


----------



## Live Oak

I called the dealer where I purchased the ATV and they said my oil would be OK. I asked them what was the difference with the oil they sold and they said not really much other than there was no moly sulfide or graphite in the oil and it was not an energy conserving oil. The Honda oil is rate SF/SG .............. so is the Deere oil. 

Pro-Honda HP4 10W40 

Plus-50® 15W40 Synthetic Blend Engine Oil


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I called the dealer where I purchased the ATV and they said my oil would be OK. I asked them what was the difference with the oil they sold and they said not really much other than there was no moly sulfide or graphite in the oil and it was not an energy conserving oil. The Honda oil is rate SF/SG .............. so is the Deere oil.
> 
> Pro-Honda HP4 10W40
> 
> Plus-50® 15W40 Synthetic Blend Engine Oil *


Randy, long story short here!!

I have little tolarence for the "My oil is better than yours crowd!!

I'LL RESTATE MY POSITION FOR ALL TO READ!

If a manufacture (wants to deny a claim) the first recourse is: Did you adhere to the manufactures specifications printed in the owners manual?

If you did not, then you own the the defect!! LOCK STOCK and BARREL!!

My advice to all, Use the recommendations published in the manual for the duration of the warranty period or obtain a waiver from the manufacture!


----------



## Live Oak

I went back and re-read the owner's manual again and it turns out that I can use anything ranging between 10W-30 to 20W-50 depending upon temperature as long as it is rated SG, is not an energy conserving oil, and has not moly sulfide or graphite additives. The Deere oil will fill the requirement just fine. 

So again, I would be interested in what oil other folks use in their ATV? :tractorsm


----------



## Archdean

Randy, all my diesel equipment is Kubota orange so I can't speak to others but Shell Rotella 15-40 is what I use and it is also approved by Kubota in addition all the Dealers use it and as you know it is also sold by Wally!! If you prefer to buy it in bulk all distributors carry it (at least here)!!

Transmission & hydraulic oil is a horse of a different color though!! Kubota requires Super UDT and although UDT will work there is a measurable difference when it is filled with "Super UDT" SO I USE IT!!!!

BTW AeroShell is all I ever used in my Continental C145 as long as I owned it "C170B" Always held compression and ran well past normal change!!


----------



## Live Oak

I decided to go with Amsoil 15W-40 Synthetic Heavy Duty Marine Diesel oil. I had a case of it left over in the shop that I have had on the shelf for about 8 years and figured this would be a great application for it. The oil that came out of the engine looked to be very clean and clear but the filter was filthy and full of fuzz and some small metallic flakes. I wanted to put a good oil in this ATV as the engine and the transmission share the same oil and the transmission had been shifting very poorly and required a lot of effort to make shifts until warmed up. I also wanted a good quality oil since I don't ride the ATV that often and it may be long intervals between oil changes. I think pretty much any synthetic or good quality oil would have achieved the same result.


----------



## HarryG

I have a Kawasaki Bayou 300 4x4. Manual says 10w 40 so thats what I run. Valvoline is my choice. 
Small unit but its big enough for my uses.


----------



## DEERE180

Chief:
The real question is : does the oil meet the basic requirements for the ATV. You do not specify if the manual states if the oil is regular or "synthetic" oil. It sounds fromn the price that it might be the latter.
Also verify the SAE approvals on the oil they suggest and yours. If they are the same or if yours is better then go ahead and use it.

Cheers


----------

